# 2010 Resolutions



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone interested in posting their 2010 resolutions?

Mine include:

1) increase time spent reading (should be easy now that I've got my Kindle), decrease time spent on computer (with the exception of the new brain skills program I'm learning to use w/my students)

2) take off the 10 lbs. I gained in 2009

3) do some form of exercise _daily_

4) learn to knit and/or crochet

5) volunteer more of my time and talents

6) be kinder, gentler and more understanding to all

These are just a few of the things I'll be focusing on in 2010


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't make resolutions, as I have typically failed at them in the past! LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I don't make resolutions, as I have typically failed at them in the past! LOL


LOL! I don't either----I make plans  and I plan to have a great year! Hope everyone has a great year too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great resolutions, Leslie. Good luck with all of them! 

Mine are:

1 - Eat more healthily and consciously
2 - Spend less time on the computer
3 - Spend more time pursuing my passions
4 - Be there for my family


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Those all sound like good ones!

Ditto!:cheer2:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmmm I think I have failed at every New Year's resolution I have ever made but in a perfect world they would be:
Read at least a verse from the Bible each day.
Worry less.
Lose 15 pounds.
If I did more of the first I would do less of the second. However losing 15 pounds seems like an impossible dream.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> If I did more of the first I would do less of the second. However losing 15 pounds seems like an impossible dream.


I know just what you mean! Five years ago I realized I had to take a stand and lose the 35 pounds that had taken residence on my body. I just up and joined weight watchers! I went to the meetings every week and made a game out of the "point system" which really works and is SO simple. BUT...the key was those supportive meetings. I saw a steady loss occur and it didn't feel like work! I met my goal in five months and have been pretty good at keeping it off.... I just got on the scale the other day and I can see some of it creeping back on. I am back to meetings next week! Check it out! It might work for you, too! Heck maybe we can start a WW group here.... It's always easier with friends!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

1. Lose 20 pounds.

2. Try not to complain or worry.

3. Find a blessing in each day and be thankful.

4. Accomplish something meaningful. Not sure what it is yet!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

For the first time in my life I'm going to take a little "Me" time every week. 
(we'll have to see how that goes..lol)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Leslie-yours sound perfect to me-I'll make them mine too!
My mom has been after me forever to learn to crochet. I have no excuse other than laziness. (Come to think of it laziness comes into play with the exercise issue too).
Holly, I also need to read the Good Book daily. 
Notice how no one mentions that they need to do more for the neezers-that's because our dogs are spoiled rotten!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Leslie-yours sound perfect to me-I'll make them mine too!
> My mom has been after me forever to learn to crochet. I have no excuse other than laziness. (Come to think of it laziness comes into play with the exercise issue too).
> Holly, I also need to read the Good Book daily.
> *Notice how no one mentions that they need to do more for the neezers-that's because our dogs are spoiled rotten!*


ound: Ain't that the truth! ound:

(I'll be happy to share mine with you, Beth )

From ABC News:

_Here's a look at the most popular New Year's resolutions, according to a recent survey.

Most Popular New Year's Resolutions

Spend more time with family
Lose Weight
Quit smoking or stop drinking
Do more fun stuff this year
Getting your finances in order
Behavioral experts suggest setting realistic goals if you want your resolution to stick. Also, tell your friends about your plans to make it that much harder to fall back on old habits.
(Copyright ©2009 KTRK-TV/DT. All Rights Reserved.)_


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I am like Kathy I don't make New Years resolutions because I never keep them.

I have decided that this year I am going to do only a few special things:

Enjoy each day that comes-finding some good in each of them-and be Thankful for every day I have the "kids" beside me-Happy & Healthy.

And Thank my Lucky Stars that I have Paige & Roman & Frannie to share my heart & home with.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't do resolutions because I hate to be a quitter, looser or not follow through. And that is what happens to all my resolutions in the past.

I would love to get back into the program of loosing weight. I can not believe I have eaten myself to this size. It is called hand to mouth disease. Maybe I should do the Dolly Pardon diet, Eat anything you want just ¼ of it.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

JeanMarie said:


> I know just what you mean! Five years ago I realized I had to take a stand and lose the 35 pounds that had taken residence on my body. I just up and joined weight watchers! I went to the meetings every week and made a game out of the "point system" which really works and is SO simple. BUT...the key was those supportive meetings. I saw a steady loss occur and it didn't feel like work! I met my goal in five months and have been pretty good at keeping it off.... I just got on the scale the other day and I can see some of it creeping back on. I am back to meetings next week! Check it out! It might work for you, too! Heck maybe we can start a WW group here.... It's always easier with friends!


I did the Atkins diet 6 yrs ago and I lost about 30 lbs. The problem is I just couldn't stay on it. I was so sick of eggs and protein that I started slowly adding other foods and then added foods that I knew were not good for me. I have always been intimidated by the Weight Watcher's point system but I think I will have to give it a try!


----------

